
Why Employees Are Not as Aggressive for Earnings as Employers - user-on1
Since employers are aggressive they keep increasing the price of fuel, food, products, services, rent etc,.<p>Why employees tend to be less aggressive in terms of income?
======
muzuq
Very broad and vague question I am having trouble beginning to answer.

1) Are you assuming all price increases are due to being "aggressive"?

2) What industries are you talking? Purely tech?

3) What groups / age range / etc. are you assuming that employees are less
aggressive in terms of income?

4) Do you consider income only monetary? What about reduced hours, increased
vacation time, more flexibility, etc? How do these fall on the spectrum?

I would say this question in its current state is impossible to answer, too
vague.

~~~
jalcazar
Or why does the price of goods and services increases but the salaries don't
increase in the same proportion?

------
PaulHoule
The story of the U.S. economy is that the cost of housing, healthcare, and
higher ed have increased explosively, while the cost of other things have been
stable or dropping.

